# Datu Hartman Website



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 27, 2001)

This site is about Datu Tim Hartman. Some times a little outspoken, but a fair person. Datu Hartman


----------



## donald (Feb 19, 2002)

Sir,
I noticed on your site that you mention Mr.Planas as an influence!
Are you a holder of rank in a kenpo discipline? If so, what system, and if so, what part does your kenpo training have in your system, if any? Thanks for your consideration.
Salute in Christ,
Donald :asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 19, 2002)

Donald,
          I do not hold any rank in Kenpo. I do hang around the Parker Kenpo people. I was told that many Filipinos in Hawaii would use Kenpo as a vehicle to teach thier FMA. Doing my home work brought me to the Kenpo camps. Mr. Planas is a big part of the camps that I attend. 

         Mr Planas is part Filipino and is very talented in FMAs. His specialty is the knife. I've brought him in for seminars and he has taught me much about Kenpo and my own art of Modern Arnis.

:knight:


----------



## donald (Feb 20, 2002)

[Originally posted by Renegade ]

         Mr Planas is part Filipino and is very talented in FMAs. His specialty is the knife. I've brought him in for seminars and he has taught me much about Kenpo and my own art of Modern Arnis.


Sir,
Thanks for replying to my query. I did'nt put 2 & 2 together, regarding Mr.Planas' heritage, and the obvious F.M.A. connection. Speaking of F.M.A. weaponry, and Mr.Planas. Does the whip play a major part in the F.M.A., general criteria? I ask because I have read things that seem to say Mr.Planas is a afficianado of the whip, and wonder if this particular tool falls under the F.M.A. umbrella?
Salute in Christ,
Donald:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 20, 2002)

Just something he likes to do.

:boing2:


----------

